# Lenovo Y550 Laptop CPU Upgrade!



## robinsingh99 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been using my Lenovo Y550 4186 for quite a while. I don't want to spend much money for buying a new PC. So, i thought i will upgrade it's processor from t6500 to core 2 duo t9600. My motherboard supports this processor. I just want to know if my BIOS will support it. My BIOS version is LENOVO 15CN35WW(V2.08), 3/15/2010. Please help!


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2013)

CPU upgrade in Laptop    

There is no option for changing your processor in laptop......


----------



## sanemate (Mar 8, 2013)

Not really. He can upgrade it as long as the motherboard supports it.



anupam_pb said:


> CPU upgrade in Laptop
> 
> There is no option for changing your processor in laptop......


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 8, 2013)

-snip-


----------



## sanemate (Mar 8, 2013)

No. Thats not a hard and fast rule. A simple google search will tell you that it can be upgraded, sure compatibility and socket type issues are there, but as he said, his MoBo supports the newer processor.

Just one of the google results, How to Upgrade an Intel Processor Laptop | Tech Tips - Salon.com

Speaking from experience. Not mine, but a friend's.

And from my experience, when I bought my Dell 5.5 years back, it came with a faulty MoBo. The repair guy in my campus changed the MoBo in front of me. He just changed the MoBo and put all the other components (including my C2D processor) from t he older MoBo. Thats how I know it can be done. Though this was a case of same processor going on same MoBo, if sockets and pins are compatible, other processor can go in too. Even if its "integrated" and not "screwed" it can be changed, though not by yourself but at a repair shop who do chip level servicing. This I know cause I have had my 8600M GT gfx card chip replaced twice in the past 1 year, they de-solder it out (something called BGA level repairing) and fix the new one.



pratyush997 said:


> WTF is going on in TDF ??
> CPU is intregated in MoBo in case of lappy!
> you just can't f*cking upgrade it man!


----------



## aaruni (Mar 8, 2013)

uhh, pratysuh, I think you can..

see here


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 8, 2013)

-snip- got it 

ok got it folks!

BTW How about this? 40$


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 8, 2013)

If its under the TDP range , and the socket supports the processor , it'll work with the Laptop. 
Though , BIOS might need some upgrades or changes for compatibility.



anupam_pb said:


> CPU upgrade in Laptop
> 
> There is no option for changing your processor in laptop......



Not always. Some laptops support it [HP pavilion dv2700,etc].
I have sold off a laptop procesor recently to another user.!!!! 

ALthough chaning the GPU can be a totally different story.


----------



## sanemate (Mar 8, 2013)

Good if one is okay with a used one.



pratyush997 said:


> -snip- got it
> 
> ok got it folks!
> 
> BTW How about this? 40$


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 8, 2013)

sanemate said:


> No. Thats not a hard and fast rule. A simple google search will tell you that it can be upgraded, sure compatibility and socket type issues are there, but as he said, his MoBo supports the newer processor.
> 
> Just one of the google results, How to Upgrade an Intel Processor Laptop | Tech Tips - Salon.com
> 
> ...



That 8600m card had heat up issues , right ?? Same was the story with my cousin's dv2700 [8400gs.] Its not easy to do the repairing , involves certain risks , but its indeed possible.


----------



## sanemate (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah. Apparently the "heat it up in the oven" used to solve the problem earlier but not anymore. I was almost buying the Y500 when the repair guy called me to tell me that he fixed it again. First time I knew the chip was replaced, second time I dont know if he really replace it or just cleaned it up or tightened some loose screw or anything. Anyways, next time it dies on me, am getting a new laptop. 5.5 years is too much.



Rishi. said:


> That 8600m card had heat up issues , right ?? Same was the story with my cousin's dv2700 [8400gs.] Its not easy to do the repairing , involves certain risks , but its indeed possible.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 8, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Yeah. Apparently the "heat it up in the oven" used to solve the problem earlier but not anymore. I was almost buying the Y500 when the repair guy called me to tell me that he fixed it again. *First time I knew the chip was replaced*, second time I dont know if he really replace it or just cleaned it up or tightened some loose screw or anything. Anyways, next time it dies on me, am getting a new laptop. 5.5 years is too much.


Well I knew that these can be changed but upgraded !


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Well I knew that these can be changed but upgraded !


And , I thought that you were on a temporary leave. (B@n!).


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> And , I thought that you were on a temporary leave. (B@n!).


My Sigi 
ok My Exams got postponed and I got my ban lifted


----------



## robinsingh99 (Mar 9, 2013)

The processor sure can be replaced.....i have already done it a few times.....but i just want to know if my bios is compatible!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 9, 2013)

robinsingh99 said:


> The processor sure can be replaced.....i have already done it a few times.....but i just want to know if my bios is compatible!!!



Ok.... but I don't think Laptop's processor is easily available in market.....


----------

